# Possibly a very silly question...



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

When are the shows? I could look it up but I guess I'm lazy. I'd like to go but I'm not sure if I can. I've heard mixed things about bringing non-competing dogs to a show, so I can't really answer you question. I know an owner/handler who brings her pet along w/ her specials dog. Bourbon usually stays in the crate while Andy stays on the table. I didn't even realize Bourbon was there until his breeder pointed him, lol. Those two dogs are some of the most well behaved creatures I've ever been around. They also go w/ their owner to her grooming salon everyday. A lot of the dogs that look like they are just hanging out could be competing in obedience or agility. People might just assume Flash is there for that reason. Then again having him there w/ you may restict you a bit.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't know what it's like over there, but here it's fine to have pet dogs walking around too, but of course he MUST be a well behaved pet too! I just had Paris at a dog show today, but I was stewarding too so she wasn't with me all day... lol!

MANY people bringing their show dogs have a dog or two along that isn't entered at all so is effectively a pet too (ie Jos today bought along Bizzy to keep Bricky company, and it was only Bricky who was competing. haha!) 

Definitely if you were here I'd say go for it, but I don't know what it's like here. You do need to keep a close eye on him with so many other dogs, people, kids etc around and you can't let him get in the way etc either. But it is fun!


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

flyingduster said:


> I don't know what it's like over there, but here it's fine to have pet dogs walking around too, but of course he MUST be a well behaved pet too! I just had Paris at a dog show today, but I was stewarding too so she wasn't with me all day... lol!
> 
> MANY people bringing their show dogs have a dog or two along that isn't entered at all so is effectively a pet too (ie Jos today bought along Bizzy to keep Bricky company, and it was only Bricky who was competing. haha!)
> 
> Definitely if you were here I'd say go for it, but I don't know what it's like here. You do need to keep a close eye on him with so many other dogs, people, kids etc around and you can't let him get in the way etc either. But it is fun!


The show starts March 10 I think, and goes for a week or so. I plan on going multiple times, because I really want to take in as much as I can. I was only going to bring Flah with me once, partly to test his training. He's been doing exceptionally well and I wanted to take him to this ultimate high distraction environment and reinforce his training. Of course at the first sign of any untoward behavior I'd march him straight back to the car, but I really think it's something he could handle.
I don't think Flash could be mistaken for a show dog, though-- lol, he's a conformation nightmare, and his grooming's very weird right now as I'm trying to grow him into a German clip. He looks like he has wool socks on! Those darn feet take FOREVER to grow out, and he still needs quite a bit of length on his head, neck, and legs.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Most of the AKC shows say only dogs that are entered in show can be on the premises. I know people who have dogs entered sometimes bring some of their other dogs with them and crate them at their grooming spot. I've also seen people bring their unentered dogs and sit in the stand. I guess it all depends on who's manning the entrances. Would hate for you to have to turn around and go back home. Maybe look up the show program and see if it says anything about bringing dogs to the show.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Savannah said:


> The show starts March 10 I think, and goes for a week or so. I plan on going multiple times, because I really want to take in as much as I can. I was only going to bring Flah with me once, partly to test his training. He's been doing exceptionally well and I wanted to take him to this ultimate high distraction environment and reinforce his training. Of course at the first sign of any untoward behavior I'd march him straight back to the car, but I really think it's something he could handle.


NO! Unentered dogs are not allowed on the show grounds. Shows can be busy, stressful places. It is not a place to train your dog.

If you want to do this, enter a fun match.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

There are no provisions for unentered dogs at the shows....


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Our big show in Pittsburgh is coming up in March. Absolutely no pet dogs allowed. You can't get past the ticket booth with a dog....then you go up an elevator or escalator and another set of guards. Then you gotta walk all the way back to the parking garage or whatever (downtown is hard to park in) and then leave the dog in the car OR GO HOME. Outdoor shows are much more relaxed. You park in some fields with high school boys directing you where to park. Those kind I take my dogs to.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

At the last show I attended here in CA (Pleasanton) - there were pet dogs present ! Those were my favorite, to be honest LOL. Wonderful looking dogs that could be "smoldered with love and petting" on the site LMAO 

I did not even know that that could be a problem :rolffleyes:. The show was outside on a HUGE field and with many vendors - and those profited the most from pet-owners !

Good to know, though !!! Maybe some sites are more flexible than others !

Maybe you should contact organizers and check for their particular rules !


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

Okay, thanks everybody.  our show doesn't have that much security, or at least it didn't last year! Flash will have to sit this one out, but I'm very excited to go anyway.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

It really does depend on the site and how technical they want to get about it. I almost always have un-entered dogs with me when I'm showing. I just can't go off and leave them at home. It's just not practical. The key to making it work is to have a VERY WELL BEHAVED dog that isn't going to rat you out :biggrin:

I just cringe when I see some kid walking around the show with his tuff *insert breed here* on a huge choke chain or with a chain leash and it's obvious they are not entered in the show... or the family walking their *whatever breed - doesn't matter* and it's lunging at every person and dog walking by.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

ok well seeing you intend to go more than once anyway, head along and check it out by yourself the first time. See how rigid the rules are etc (here, it's all very relaxed, public entry is free etc) if they are taking admission then probably can't bring your dog, but if they're not then you probably can. lol! But anyway, you can check it out and see if you can see any other pets around or just how generally relaxed the atmosphere is, and THEN decide if you can take him next time or not.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

i know here- that any dog on site has to be entered- as 'exhibition' and saw one lady with her pets be asked to take the dogs out. You can loose the CKC sanction if someone was to make a complaint


----------

